# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Power Supply για AT PC

## tgi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Ζητάω ένα μεταχειρισμένο (φυσικά) τροφοδοτικό ΑΤ (αυτό με τις δύο φύσσες που κούμπωναν στην MB) γιατί θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω σαν τροφοδοτικό για κατασκευές!!!
Μπορώ να έρθω να το παραλάβω από τον χώρο σου, αρκεί να είναι εντός Αττικής!

Εκτός κι αν έχει κανένας τροφοδοτικό 5V/5A & 12V/5A

Ευχαριστώ
Αναστάσης

----------

